# Tuna Trip 12-1-13



## Viking 71

Went on a short notice trip with a few friends aboard the "Rigged Right" a 32 foot Topaz. We left out Sunday afternoon, stopped at the Mass and no bait...not one. Went to the Yellow Mama and loaded up on "Speedo's". Headed to the "Beer Can", nothing but Black Fin's and sharks. Headed south at 1 am and ended up at "Horn Mountain". I woke up before 4 am to the loud thumping of a Yellow Fin in the box...it was "ON". We ended up with 8 Yellow Fin and 7 Dolphins and too many Black Fin's to count. On the way in, we ran across a sperm whale which we got some great pics and videos. Fun Trip...Great Eat's!!!


----------



## MoganMan

Fantastic trip/report! That Mahi is spectacular!


----------



## PBTH

Is that a chub I see in the fish pile? Haha, why?


----------



## Tobiwan

Nice job!!


----------



## submariner

nice nothing wrong with the black fin, just bleed before icing


----------



## cobe killer

nice report!!! that's a very nice mahi!!!


----------



## LITECATCH

Awesome trip guys!!


----------



## DAWGONIT

WTG & thanks for sharing in that haul!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## 301bLLC

Amazing Mahi!


----------



## tbaxl

Outstanding trip, and pictures. Looking forward to doing that myself soon.


----------



## Dynamic

Awesome!!


----------



## Xiphius

Wow what a haul Beautiful Topaz. Did O'Daniel drink all the beer?


----------



## Scruggspc

PBTH said:


> Is that a chub I see in the fish pile? Haha, why?


Those Bermuda chubs are good eating white meat. I bet they caught it chunking.


----------



## bquared

Awesome trip! Nice pics! Good eats!!


----------



## Ocean Master

Just like Davey to hold the largest fish..!! Great catch..!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

looks like a good trip, and a lot of expired fight on the deck. Nice Job! :thumbup:


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Awesome trip! Thanks for the report!


----------



## hjorgan

*I got a chub just looking at the pictures!*

Great trip guys.


PBTH said:


> Is that a chub I see in the fish pile? Haha, why?


----------



## Chris V

Nice catch especially the Mahi bonus. Looks like I stopped just a few miles shy of some potential Mahi in the box.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Very nice!


----------



## PBTH

Scruggspc said:


> Those Bermuda chubs are good eating white meat. I bet they caught it chunking.


This is the first time I've ever heard this. They are considered the bane of reef fishing in the Keys. We always throw them back. Don't knock it till you try it, I guess!


----------



## Kim

Great report and pics, that pic with the Mahi is awesome!


----------



## Fish Eye

Great report. Wish I could of made it out. I love all the verity this late in the year. Nice dauphins!!!


----------



## bigtallluke

Wow, you guys killed it out there!! My favorite sentence of the report is how you woke up to the LOUD THUMPING OF A YELLOWFIN in the box haha!! Thats as good of a wake up sound as waking up to a screaming drag! Great report and pics... thank you for sharing! I know whats on the Christmas dinner menu!


----------



## KBGAub

Nice trip. Beautiful dolphin!


----------



## MSViking

Great report! some of the best tuna trips are Dec. trips, glad you were able to get out and capitalize!


----------



## Youngp

Awesome! How much they charge for a such trip? I definitely want to try that sometime. Great report.:thumbup:


----------



## nextstep

sweeeeet:thumbup:


----------

